# Good night Sweet Koby



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Friends, 

We just received the sad news that Koby's job here on earth is done and he is now at the Rainbow Bridge. He was a victim of bone cancer.

I just spoke with Angela and he had a peaceful passing that was preceded by a half pound of premium roast beef which he enjoyed very much. They wanted him to have steak, but feared his old worn teeth could not handle it. He was surrounded by all sorts of folks who knew and loved him.

For those of you that don't know who Koby is, he was abandoned outside of a trailer down in South Carolina. There were two other dogs with him, both GSDs, and one of them happened to be very pregnant with 12 pups who were born very soon after they came into the rescue. So even though Koby was an old Collie, mixed with perhaps some Golden Retriever, who also happened to have heartworms and a very matted coat, we could not leave him behind. Debbie T. had the good heart and good sense to take him along with the German Shepherds. He was fostered and cared for by Liz. 

He ended up being adopted by the manager of Sunrise Assisted Living in Reston and he became the resident therapy dog. Everyone there LOVED Koby. Angela told me that they had several folks decide to live there BECAUSE of Koby. She also said that even folks who did not like dogs, or were afraid of dogs, all loved Koby. He had such a gentle spirit and I am so happy that he knew how kind folks could be before he left this world. Angela told me how thankful that she and the residents were that we took in Koby and brought them together. 

Also, if you have, or come across, a very special dog, one who loves people, will tolerate resident cats, does not jump up on people and is very calm by nature, please let me know - they will be looking for another dog at Sunrise and want to go through us again. Angela gave high praise to VGSR - she said from the start to the finish that we were professional, yet compassionate and caring. That is just about the highest praise we can receive. 

So, please think of sweet Koby and hug your own dogs a little longer and harder than usual. 

Sadly,

Lea


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sadness. Though what a blessing he turned out to be for so many.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

RIP Koby and if you see Beno make him play with you. What a sweet face!!
I miss you Beno.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

How sad. RIP Koby.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

:rip: Koby


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

RIP little angel, you will be missed.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I remember Koby so well...just one of those who stuck with me. 
You did your job well, sweetie. I can't imagine the joy and happiness that you must have brought to so many people. Run free and healthy Koby...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I remember Koby's story. It was a wonderful story and a wonderful life he led with all of his people for the time he was with them.:wub:

God calls another angel home to play in the fields.:angel:

RIP dear Koby. :rip:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I remember you well Koby - there's no way I could forget your story, or your sweet gentle face. You brought so much joy and happiness to the people you met along the way. God speed dear boy......
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Rest peacefully Koby. You will be missed.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

RIP special dog, I bet the residents are heartbroken


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

RIP Koby


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

rest in peace, fella, good and faithful friend.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

RIP dear sweet Koby


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Koby looked like a real sweetheart. Sounds like not only did his life turn around for the better but so did the lives at Sunrise after knowing Koby.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

It is so sad that Kobe did not have that long to enjoy for the first time a much better life but Kobe brought so much happiness to others in the short time he had with them and ended up being surrounded by humans who loved him. You will be missed Kobe.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Much love to you, dearest Koby. Thank you for brining happiness to those who knew you, and even to those who didn't.


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't visit the board often and was saddened to learn that Koby had passed away. I rescued he and his GSD brother and sister from Patrick, SC and then Sally, a wonderful Noble volunteer fostered the three of them until their transport. He was such a sweet, gentle boy and everyone that met him immediately knew he was destined for great things. I am so happy to hear the stories of how he touched the lives of the Sunset residents. Rest in peace sweet angel!


----------

